# Same advice for a GE model GE3367X series 421?



## 24336D (Oct 15, 2009)

Great advice on the Kenmore!!!!  It seems refrigerators are much like TVs these days in that the parts are generally the same.  Am I understanding you right?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

24336D said:


> Great advice on the Kenmore!!!!  It seems refrigerators are much like TVs these days in that the parts are generally the same.  Am I understanding you right?



Besides energy use, they pretty much are all the same in my opinion.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2009)

As I recall Kenmore is made by GE.  Yea, it's kinda like garage door openers where Craftsman is actually made by Chamberlin.


----------

